# Voicing an Archtop Guitar



## Traivs (Aug 13, 2010)

Hi, all!

I'm just starting the process of building an Archtop guitar, and I can't seem to find much info on how to voice this type of instrument. I've been told that voicing an archtop has something to do with the shape of the recurve on the outside of the carve (all around the edge of the top), and the shape/size of the f-holes. Does anyone have more info on this? Can anyone recommend any articles or lectures on the subject? Thanks,

-Travis


----------



## xsnrg (Mar 25, 2009)

I have never built one, but I watched Archtop Guitar Design and Construction by Robert Benedetto. I like his no nonsense approach to tap tuning.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

Anyone building an archtop for the first time should have Bob Benedetto's book on hand. It answers all of the questions the OP posed.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I would think the approach to take would depend very much on the materials being used and form/class of archtop. There are archtops made with lively acoustic tops - spruce, cedar, etc. - and there are archtops made with denser woods like maple, in anticipation of a pickup. There are archtop with deep bodies and archtops with thinner bodies. Not that I have any expertise or advice to offer, but which are you trying to make?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

You might find this very helpful. A Canadian luthier, very open to responding to questions ....and lots of great pics:

http://www.jazzguitar.be/forum/guitar-amps-gizmos/10957-building-archtop-guitar.html

cheers

Dave


----------



## Traivs (Aug 13, 2010)

mhammer said:


> I would think the approach to take would depend very much on the materials being used and form/class of archtop. There are archtops made with lively acoustic tops - spruce, cedar, etc. - and there are archtops made with denser woods like maple, in anticipation of a pickup. There are archtop with deep bodies and archtops with thinner bodies. Not that I have any expertise or advice to offer, but which are you trying to make?


I'm building a 17" archtop. Sitka spruce top, big leaf maple back and sides. It's designed to be primarily an acoustic instrument, but it's going to have a floating pickup attached to the pick guard. X-braced. 

Thanks for the replies so far!


----------

